# wig wags help



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

i have a wig wag box and it is made by sound off inc it has a black red yellow green blue and white wires coming out could someone help me by telling me how it intsall this thank you


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

In most states wig wags are illegal on civilan vehicles.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

In this state (MA) they are, unless you are police, FF of some kind, or an ambulance.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

But easy to run a set of alternating yellow fog lights for plowing. I bet you could even run a set of those nice 6 inch oval LED trailer lights, they're made for twelve volt.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Detroitdan;494975 said:


> But easy to run a set of alternating yellow fog lights for plowing. I bet you could even run a set of those nice 6 inch oval LED trailer lights, they're made for twelve volt.


Those are the only good uses for them now z71.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

First Time Out;495097 said:


> Those are the only good uses for them now z71.


Unless he happens to be a firefighter.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

To answer the question, my best guess would be red is power,black is ground other 4 colors are left and right inputs and outputs. Should be pretty easy to test it, and it probably will work either way in or out, as long as you have the two paired up right so they alternate. Shouldn't take much to figure out. IIRC you should be behind the drivers headlight, one wire feeds the left highbeam before coming back out and going to the pass side. Interrupt them both there. Put the box in between.

So, are you a FF or LEO? If not, why do you want wig wags? Certainly not much good on a plowtruck.


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

i was going to put them in the tail light to the reverse lights but i think its kind of pointless now that i have a 6 head 90 watt hide-a-way kit and have a head in each tail and reverse lioght and 1 in each marker light in the frount so i may just use them with some orange lights like you said thats a good idea any others out their


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Galls sells a tail light flasher that does just that... I think wig wags look great and offer alot of attention but you are just looking for trouble if you put them on a plow truck...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

What about putting them in the plow lights like the blinkers or something (not the ehadlights)? I know that if you put a strobe system in there it'll melt the lenses. Maybe a wig wag system would be the wya to go. I don't know how you'd do it, just tossing an idea out there.


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

BlueLine Ent;494950 said:


> In this state (MA) they are, unless you are police, FF of some kind, or an ambulance.


I have never been hasseled by a cop, city, town or state with my wig wags, had them in the headlights & rev lights.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

harley hauler;495972 said:


> I have never been hasseled by a cop, city, town or state with my wig wags, had them in the headlights & rev lights.


I wouldn't worry about any trouble with the reverse lights, but I would worry about the headlights. I know for a fact they are illegal for anyone who is not a volunteer firefighter or EMT or other official. Maybe you have just been really lucky.


----------



## RMHSR (Mar 17, 2006)

The red and black should be the power for the flashers. The other four wires are go to you high beams. Find the positive wire to the high beam and cut it (leaving room to work and tie in additional wires). I don't know what the color combo would be but I am guessing yellow and green go together and blue and white. Anyhow, put the yellow on one end of the cut and the green on the other end of the cut. Do the same on the opposite side with the other color wires. Turn on the flasher and check it. If it doesn't work correctly, move the wires around and see if that fixes it. When in proper operation, when the wig wag is turned off, the high beams should work as normal and if you turn on the wig wag it should interrupt and make them flash. Galls.com offers wiring diagrams for wig wags. Different color wires but good schematic. If you just want some form of flasing lights go to a parts store (NAPA I know for sure) and buy a three prong 537 alternating flasher. This will make the lights you hook up flash just like the wig wag.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

go to the sound off web site


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

ok... Go to www.soundoffsignal.com and find the type of flasher you have.  If your going to use them on private property only...shouldn't be a problem with the Law...if you should activate them on the road your talking a good fine and possible impound of the vehicle until the flasher is removed. If you want an easy flasher to use on the back of a plow for like some fog lights or something... Just wire in a regular turn signal flasher (2 pins) then up to the switch to the fuse. You'll have one that stays on longer than the other but atleast you can see the one side alittle longer.

Sell the Sound Off flasher on EBAY or to some volunteer FF... Better off that way to keep you out of trouble.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

A wig/wag flasher will not work properly as a tail light flasher (alternating brake and reverse lights).


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Eclipse;497781 said:
 

> A wig/wag flasher will not work properly as a tail light flasher (alternating brake and reverse lights).


Sure it will, as long as you know what you are doing. I've done it a couple times, both with an electronic flasher and a 537.
Personally I don't think it's wise to interrupt the factory brake light circuit, if you ever had a problem with a connection and you lose brake lights, bad things can happen. I was always nervous about mine so I stopped putting them in my vehicles.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

Detroitdan;497962 said:


> Personally I don't think it's wise to interrupt the factory brake light circuit, if you ever had a problem with a connection and you lose brake lights, bad things can happen. I was always nervous about mine so I stopped putting them in my vehicles.


This is what I was getting at. It is easier to recommend for people not to do it than to get into why it should not be done. Quite simply it is not safe (as you are suggesting).


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

only other people I know who get away with them are funeral cars.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Embalmer;498184 said:


> only other people I know who get away with them are funeral cars.


Bet you were just die'n to say that! LOL


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Where's that hearse plow when you need it?


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

I think they're illegal in Maine too.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Even if they were legal, would anyone want to use them while plowing? I think they'd suck. At night it would make you nauseous (sp), and in the daytime it would would just confuse the traffic around you.


----------

